# Replace bulb even though it's not burnt out?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
My Dad has a 4 year old JVC Hdila display. Lately I've noticed that the picture isn't that great, seems washed out and the colors are muted and dull. He has the original bulb in the display. Would the bulb cause that problem or do they only need to be replaced once they burn out?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If That JVC HD-ILA takes the TS CL110U lamp, you should do some research. There have been problems with that bulb exploding. Do a Google search for "JVC HD-ILA bulb life".Just a heads up.


----------

